# unfinished guitar



## afreakofthejesustype (Apr 9, 2008)

hello all,
I have been playing guitar for a few years now, a friend of mine and I are looking to pick up 2 unfinished acoustic guitars, ie no stain or lacquer, or even inlay or tuning pegs for that matter. I have contacted a couple of companies such as seagull and such and have yet to find one who sells unfinished models, anyone know where I could get my hands on a few?

Thanks


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

There is lots of Kits out there. 

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Kits/Acoustic_Guitar_Kits/Dreadnought_Guitar_Kits.html

http://grizzly.com/products/Western-Steelstring-Kit/H3098

for a start.


----------

